# Something soothing before you retire



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You have probably seen it before, but I thought it worth resurrecting.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah the theme tune for British Airways ads a few years ago. I did know the name of the piece, but I've forgotten it, as a newly qualified 71 year old is allowed to do. Personally I prefer a shot of Jura Origins with just a splash of water. A little alcohol also reduces the need for at least one pitstop during the night. But it is a nice piece of music.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Ah the theme tune for British Airways ads a few years ago. I did know the name of the piece, but I've forgotten it, as a newly qualified 71 year old is allowed to do. Personally I prefer a shot of Jura Origins with just a splash of water. A little alcohol also reduces the need for at least one pitstop during the night. But it is a nice piece of music.


Its called the flower duet from Lakme, one of my favourites.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I believe Maria Callas is the singer.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its a duet Drew 
One version


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I beg to differ Jan, the singer in your first post is Maria Callas. I am sitting listing to it now, much different form your second post.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> I beg to differ Jan, the singer in your first post is Maria Callas. I am sitting listing to it now, much different form your second post.


Look at 5.15 mins Drew, it tells you who and where


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

My apologies, my version on CD is exactly the same with Maria Callas


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> You have probably seen it before, but I thought it worth resurrecting


 I thought you was talking about sex for a minute! :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> I thought you was talking about sex for a minute! :smile2:


Why does yours need resurrecting?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, cos he says it's 'minute'.:nerd:

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that video Jan - it's so elegant! And yes, the music is spine tingling.

What a lovely treat on a winter's day


----------

